# Happy Birthday Pretty Ghoul! :>



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pretty Ghoul.. :> Hope you have a Vonderful day and that you get lots of money for Halloween props! :>:jol:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pretty Ghoul!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have a happy pretty birthday.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Have a pretty happy birthday.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to YouHoo!
Happy Birthday to You!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a Happy, Haunted birthday.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Barbara! You'll be catching up to me soon, lol.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a happy birthday and enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy B-Day, Pretty Ghoul!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday there Pretty Ghoul


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday PG!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This is your lucky day! Have a great birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

heresjohnny sings loudly and way off key, "Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday dear PrettyGhoul, Happy birthday to you".


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy BirthDay! PrettyGhoul


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday PrettyGhoul!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

have a good one :devil:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy B-Day PG! May your wish come true


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Pretty
pumpkin pie for everyone


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Gosh; Friday the 13th, too; What a great day for a birthday!
Hope it's a great day for you!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope you had a lot of fun today, Barbara! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Bday! Hope it was Spooktacular!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. Fangs...bummer your wish for me didn't come true (although I bought some lottery tickets so never know). DS I loved your jack o lantern. scareme and heresjohnny...excellent singing! Vlad (behind my hysterical crying) thank you. LOL*


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Pretty Ghoul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Pretty Ghoul!! Happy Birthday my friend! I hope you have had a wonderful day!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

happy birthday


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

happy bnirthday PG best day EVER to have a birthday on. how many friday the 13ths in october have you witnessed?


----------

